# Is this a South Bend?



## DavidR8 (Dec 11, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLK001 (Dec 11, 2019)

It looks like a pre-war SB.  It's in pretty sad shape.


----------



## francist (Dec 11, 2019)

That'd be an interesting challenge -- where'd you dig that one up?

-frank


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 11, 2019)

francist said:


> That'd be an interesting challenge -- where'd you dig that one up?
> 
> -frank



A fellow from a hobby machinist Facebook group contacted me after I posted a link on how disassemble a SB9 for ease of moving. 

He’s an antique equipment dealer in Chicago (I think), showed me some pics of moving equipment solo. 

Then asked me what I was looking for and sent me those pictures. 

I told him I was in Canada but he said not to worry as he ships to Canada regularly. 

I’m not terribly interested in that unit as it’s basically just the bed and headstock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francist (Dec 11, 2019)

Ahh, I thought it might have been yet another local machine that you managed to drag out of hiding!  
Took me a couple minutes to realize it didn't have a tailstock on it....
I like the size though.

-f


----------



## mickri (Dec 11, 2019)

According to South Bends 1925 catalog it looks like a model 61 9" lathe.  If you had a hobby of restoring vintage lathes this might be of interest.  Otherwise pass on it.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 11, 2019)

Yes the size is appealing but I don’t want that much of a project. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MontanaLon (Dec 11, 2019)

DavidR8 said:


> A fellow from a hobby machinist Facebook group contacted me after I posted a link on how disassemble a SB9 for ease of moving.
> 
> He’s an antique equipment dealer in Chicago (I think), showed me some pics of moving equipment solo.
> 
> ...


What was he asking for it?


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 11, 2019)

MontanaLon said:


> What was he asking for it?



I don’t honestly know as he was looking for me to pick a freight carrier. 
It’s missing most everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

